# Eleaf Istick Pico kit



## Johan Heyns (31/3/16)

I was wondering when this new kit will be available to buy in South Africa

It comes with the 75w pico mod and a melo 3 mini tank.






http://www.eleafworld.com/istick-pico-kit-firmware-upgradeable/

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (5/4/16)

Talk to vape club they will have it in the next week or two. I'm also waiting for it, it does look like its gonna be a good mod. I believe it will be about the same type of software as the vtc. 70 mm high, but its even smaller because the 510 thread sits at about 60 mm, (give or take). Nice I like it small, and 75w, that's nice power in such a small box.


----------



## Johan Heyns (5/4/16)

yeah exactly what I was thinking.. and thanks for the heads up about vape club

Sent from my SM-T211 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (6/4/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> yeah exactly what I was thinking.. and thanks for the heads up about vape club
> 
> Sent from my SM-T211 using Tapatalk


Hey vape club just got them in. They let me know. They are selling them as a set with the Mello 3 tank, I don't know the tank, but the Mello 2 has good reviews. It 790 for the kit, that's not bad at all. I am a bit disappointed, cause I ordered mine from best gear last night. Now I have to wait for mine.


----------

